# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  A-GPS support (είναι ανεξάρτητο GPS ή όχι?)

## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα. Ψάχνω για smartphone αλλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με κινητά. θα ήθελα οπωσδήποτε να έχει gps που να είναι ανεξάρτητο από την σύνδεση της κινητής. Δηλαδή να έχει ανεξάρτητο GPS το οποίο να δουλεύει κανονικά χωρίς χρήση δεδομένων κινητής τηλεφωνίας (να μην χρεώνομαι δηλαδή). Συχνά βλέπω στα χαρακτηριστικά κάποιου κινητού στις ιστοσελίδες την σήμανση _<< Δέκτης GPS: with A-GPS support >>_ . Τελικά ένα τέτοιο κινητό για το gps κάνει χρήση δεδομένων κινητής για να λειτουργήσει το gps του ή όχι? Δηλαδή για να το πω απλά, σε μια περιοχή χωρίς σήμα κινητής θα δούλευε το gps? Παρακαλώ να απαντήσουν όσοι γνωρίζουν σίγουρα, για να μην κάνω κάνα λάθος στην αγορά. ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kioan

Το GPS είναι το κλασικό σύστημα όπως το ξέρουμε και εξαρτάται μόνο από το σήμα που λαμβάνει μέσω δορυφόρων.

Το Assisted GPS είναι βοηθητικό στο απλό GPS (δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει χωρίς αυτό) και χρησιμοποιεί στοιχεία που παίρνει από το διαδίκτυο για να βελτιώσει την ακρίβεια της γεωγραφικής θέσης του GPS αλλά και το χρόνο υπολογισμού της (time to first fix)

----------


## tzitzikas

> Το GPS είναι το κλασικό σύστημα όπως το ξέρουμε και εξαρτάται μόνο από το σήμα που λαμβάνει μέσω δορυφόρων.
> 
> Το Assisted GPS είναι βοηθητικό στο απλό GPS (δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει χωρίς αυτό) και χρησιμοποιεί στοιχεία που παίρνει από το διαδίκτυο για να βελτιώσει την ακρίβεια της γεωγραφικής θέσης του GPS αλλά και το χρόνο υπολογισμού της (time to first fix)



Δηλαδή αν ας πούμε αφαιρούσα την sim ώστε να μην έχω σύνδεση κινητής, άλλα και δεν έχω κάπου κοντά wi-fi για ιντερνετ, ας πούμε δηλαδή οτι είμαι στη μέση του πουθενά, θα έχω κανονική λειτουργία gps? Αν κατάλαβα δηλαδή καλά ένα τέτοιο κινητό έχει κανονικά δέκτη gps και επιπρόσθετα έχει ας το πούμε μια λειτουργία (που αν θες την χρησιμοποιείς μέσω ιντερνετ) για καλύτερη λειτουργία. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να είναι τελείως ανεξάρτητο απο ιντερνετ και κινητή ώστε να μην χρεώνομαι. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kioan

> ας πούμε δηλαδή οτι είμαι στη μέση του πουθενά, θα έχω κανονική λειτουργία gps?



Ναι, θα μπορέσει κανονικά να βρει το στίγμα σου (εφόσον φυσικά είσαι σε ανοικτό εξωτερικό χώρο), απλά μπορεί να καθυστερήσει μέχρι να καταφέρει να το υπολογίσει για πρώτη φορά.

----------

tzitzikas (24-04-18)

----------


## panpap1991

μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις και android ή apple  application για να μπορεις να εχεις gps στο κινητο..το προγραμα που χρησιμοποιω εγω στο iphone ειναι το sygic πλοηγηση gps

----------

mikemtb (24-04-18)

----------


## tzitzikas

σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Πάντως ενα ταμπλετ lenovo ( https://www.e-shop.gr/lenovo-ideatab...k-p-PER.910276 ) που εχω που έγγραφε οτι έχει A-gps, όταν το βάζω να κάνει εντοπισμό θέσης, δείχνει Ηράκλειο Κρήτης ενω είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## Gaou

αυτο που σου δειχνει ειναι γιατι δεν πιάνει το  gps . αν βγεις σε εξωτερικό χώρο και κλεισεις ιντερνετ και λοιπά δικτυα εκτος φυσικά του gps τότε θα σε βγάλει εκει που εισαι .

----------

tzitzikas (24-04-18)

----------


## tsimpidas

Τα πιο πολλά lumia έχουν πραγματικό GPS χωρίς σύνδεση κινητού και windows περιβάλλον,, έχω ένα τετειο 
και με έχει ικανοποιήσει απόλυτα,, πολλοί όμως δεν τους αρέσουν τα windows και ψάχνουν για android περιβάλλον,, 

εκεί δεν γνωρίζω γιατί δεν έχω δει κάποιο.

----------


## katmadas

δωρεαν ofline χαρτες και naviation βαλε σε android το navmii.

----------


## Kernel Panic

αν και το εξήγησε ο kioan υπάρχει και εδώ _ Θέμα: Διαφορα GPS με A-GPS 
_στο θέμα του GPS χωρίς Dta τώρα, έχεις τουλάχιστον 2 επιλογές,
 η μια βάζεις ένα πρόγραμμα GPS π.χ iGO for Android ή όποιο άλλο, με τους χάρτες του, για την χώρα που σ΄ενδιαφέρει π.χ. και είσαι κομπλέ. (είναι λίγο ταλαιπωρία)
η άλλη κατεβάσεις τους χάρτες της περιοχής  που σ΄ενδιαφέρει με το wiFi και τους έχεις OFFline, αλά κάθε μήνα περίπου χρειάζεται να τους ανανεώνεις.
Η καλύτερη και ποιο εύκολη φάση πάντως είναι το online, μιας και τα data που "καίει" είναι λίγα.

----------

tzitzikas (25-04-18)

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα. Έχω αγοράσει το huawei y6 2017 smartphone και έχω περάσει για πλοηγό χωρίς σύνδεση αυτή την εφαρμογή https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...fflinemaps.gps . Ενώ σε κινητό Nokia 2 με την ίδια εφαρμογή δουλεύει άψογα, στο Huawei Y6 2017 κατά την διαδρομή στο αυτοκίνητο χάνει σήμα, δείχνει και λέει να στρίψω σε δρόμους που σε εκείνο το σημείο δεν υπάρχουν, ενώ η διαδρομή π.χ μπορεί να λέει να στρίψω αριστερά αυτό λέει να στρίψω δεξιά κτλ. Μετά από λίγο χρόνο ξανασυμμορφώνετε με την σωστή διαδρομή, μετά την ξαναχάνει κτλ. Σαν να χάνει επαφή με το δορυφόρο. Να σημειώσω οτι στις ρυθμίσεις σύνθετες ρυθμίσεις>πρόσβαση τοποθεσίας του android στο huawei y6 2017 είχα ενεργοποιημένο μόνο το GPS και όχι GPS/wi-fi/χρήση δικτύων κινητής τηλεφωνίας (υψηλή ακρίβεια), ενώ στο Nokia 2 είναι μόνιμα ενεργοποιημένο το GPS/wi-fi/χρήση δικτύων κινητής τηλεφωνίας.Δεν ξέρω αν έπαιξε κάποιο ρόλο αυτό, γιατί και στις 2 συσκευές έχω απενεργοποιημένο το: δεδομένα κινητής τηλεφωνίας (για να μην υπάρχει χρέωση) απο το Α-GPS που έχουν και οι 2 συσκευές. Διάβασα οτι οι Mediatek επεξεργαστές έχουν πολλές φορές θέμα με το gps. Κατέβασα και την εφαρμογή GPS Locker και βρίσκει και κλειδώνει 5-11 δορυφόρους και μάλιστα στο μπαλκόνι έξω σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. Δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμα στο αυτοκίνητο με το GPS Locker ανοικτό, αλλά ψάχνω και άλλη λύση μιας και το GPS Locker είναι πολύ ενεργοβόρα εφαρμογή. Έχετε κάτι να προτείνετε? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

Κοίτα και το GPS status. Και στις ρυθμίσεις δες και ποιους άλλους αισθητήρες έχει το τηλέφωνο σου. Είναι ελαφριά εφαρμογή.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Κοίτα και το GPS status. Και στις ρυθμίσεις δες και ποιους άλλους αισθητήρες έχει το τηλέφωνο σου. Είναι ελαφριά εφαρμογή.



αν πατήσω A-gps dowload όπου κάνει χρήση δεδομένων ιντερνετ θα με χρεώσει σωστά? Τωρα εχω απενεργοποιημένα τα δεδομένα
το GPS status το πέρασα αλλά το άφησα για κανα 10λεπτο μέσα στο σπίτι και δεν συνδέετε. Αναζήτηση τοποθεσίας απο το GPS λέει. Γιατί?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## lepouras

μπορείς να τα απενεργοποιήσεις. πας ρυθμίσεις /gps και αισθητήρες  /αυτόματη λήψη δεδομένων AGPS/ και το βάζεις στο ποτέ.
επίσης στο μενού πατάς διάγνωση αισθητήρων και σου δείχνει όλους τους αισθητήρες που υπάρχουν στο κινητό και όσοι είναι( -) απλά δεν υπάρχουν ενώ 'όσοι έχουν κόκκινο (!) σε κύκλο απλά θέλουν βαθμονόμηση. πατάς επάνω και σου δίνει οδηγίες για να το κάνεις.

----------


## tzitzikas

> μπορείς να τα απενεργοποιήσεις. πας ρυθμίσεις /gps και αισθητήρες  /αυτόματη λήψη δεδομένων AGPS/ και το βάζεις στο ποτέ.
> επίσης στο μενού πατάς διάγνωση αισθητήρων και σου δείχνει όλους τους αισθητήρες που υπάρχουν στο κινητό και όσοι είναι( -) απλά δεν υπάρχουν ενώ 'όσοι έχουν κόκκινο (!) σε κύκλο απλά θέλουν βαθμονόμηση. πατάς επάνω και σου δίνει οδηγίες για να το κάνεις.



στο android (marshmallow) που έχει το κινητό δεν έχω βρει gps και αισθητήρες επιλογή στις ρυθμίσεις. ευχαριστω

----------


## lepouras

Δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς στου τηλεφώνου τις ρυθμίσεις γιατί εγώ εννοώ στου GPS status

----------

tzitzikas (05-05-18)

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα και πάλι. Δοκίμασα το gps με ενεργοποιημένο το GPS/wi-fi/χρήση δικτύων κινητής τηλεφωνίας (υψηλή ακρίβεια) στο android λογισμικό, και με ανοικτό το gps locker (εφαρμογή) που είχε λοκάρει αρκετούς δορυφόρους (έτσι έδειχνε) και *τα αποτελέσματα ήταν τραγικά*.  :Bored: ενώ πήγαινε το αυτοκίνητο ξαφνικά με έδειχνε οτι βρίσκομαι σε κάποιο άλλο κοντινό δρόμο, μου έλεγε στρίψε (σε λάθος κατευθύνσεις). Στα φανάρια ενω είχα σταματήσει έδειχνε οτι έχω 30km ταχύτητα π.χ, το βελάκι ήταν πιο μπροστα από την διασταύρωση και μετά πήγαινε προς τα πίσω (το βελακι) σαν να προσπαθούσε να διορθώσει το λάθος, και όταν ξεκινούσα για λίγα δεύτερα-λεπτά έδειχνε ταχύτητα 0. Μάλλον θα είναι θέμα λόγω MediaTek επεξεργαστή του κινητού. Διαβασα οτι παιζουν με αυτόν πολλά θέματα με το gps. Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να διορθωθεί? Για εφαρμογή πλοήγησης χρησιμοποιώ την https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...fflinemaps.gps που σε Νοκια 2 δουλεύει τέλεια με άριστη ακρίβεια. Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## p270

κανε και μια δοκιμη με αυτο παιζει αριστα 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....here.app.maps

----------


## tzitzikas

> κανε και μια δοκιμη με αυτο παιζει αριστα 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....here.app.maps



Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ. Εννοείς το συγκεκριμένο κινητό (huawei y6 2017) παίζει άριστα με αυτό που προτείνεις? έχει φωνητική καθοδήγηση στα ελληνικά?

edit: στις κριτικες στο google play βλέπω αρκετές αρνητικές κριτικές. εσυ είσαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος?

----------


## Kernel Panic

δεν κάνεις τον κόπο να δοκιμάσεις και με τους χάρτες της google? πρέπει να το έχεις είδη στη συσκευή σου.
σε δυο smamsung και ένα LG πάει τζάμι, έχω θεματάκια σε στενά δρομάκια με ψιλές πολυκατοικίες.

----------


## tzitzikas

> δεν κάνεις τον κόπο να δοκιμάσεις και με τους χάρτες της google? πρέπει να το έχεις είδη στη συσκευή σου.
> σε δυο smamsung και ένα LG πάει τζάμι, έχω θεματάκια σε στενά δρομάκια με ψιλές πολυκατοικίες.



Καλησπέρα. Εχουν φωνητική καθοδήγηση στα ελληνικά? Το δικό μου μπερδεύεται ακόμα και σε πολύ ανοικτούς και φαρδύς δρόμους χωρίς κτίρια κοντά. Κάνει τραγικά πράγματα. Και το θέμα είναι οτι το gps locker δείχνει να κλειδώνει αρκετούς δορυφόρους. Τα δικά σου έχουν Mediatek επεξεργαστή? Γιατι διάβασα οτι το θέμα είναι αυτό.

edit: έβαλα διάφορες περιοχές της Ελλάδας σαν προορισμό στο google maps και ζητάει να κατεβάσω χάρτη για κάθε περιοχή προορισμού. Δεν μπορεί να κατεβαίνει ένας χάρτης (update) για ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δεν μπορεί να κατεβαίνει ένας χάρτης (update) για ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα?



*Με απλά λόγια:* Όχι δεν γίνεται αυτό με το Google Maps χωρίς να πληρώσεις...

*Με μια λέξη μόνο:* Πλήρωσε!

*Με πολλά λόγια τώρα:* Δεν το επιτρέπει η Google γιατί παρέχει την υπηρέσια και με συνδρομή. Όσο είσαι free user υπάρχει όριο μέχρι 2.500 αιτήσεις την ημέρα ( https://developers.google.com/maps/faq#usagelimits ). Από εκεί και πάνω αρχίζεις και πληρώνεις. Τι σημαίνουν αυτές οι αιτήσεις; Οι χάρτες της Google είναι χωρισμένοι σε τετραγωνάκια ( tiles ), για να κατέβει κάθε ένα τέτοιο τετραγωνάκι είναι μια αίτηση σε server της Google. Μη ξεχνάς επίσης ότι αν αλλάξεις μεγένθυση ( zoom in - out ) κατεβάζεις καινούργια τετραγωνάκια! Άρα αν θέλεις όλα τα τετραγωνάκια για όλες τις μεγενθύσεις για μια χώρα σαν την Ελλάδα τότε σίγουρα τα 2.500 την μέρα είναι πάρα πολύ λίγα. Φυσικά θα μπορούσες να κατεβάζεις 2.500 την μέρα κάθε μέρα και κάποια στιγμή να έχεις ( έστω και μετά από μήνες... Δεν ξέρω πόσο ακριβώς θα χρειαστεί ) όλη την Ελλάδα αλλά δυστυχώς τα ...σαϊνια της Google το σκέφτηκαν κι αυτό... Οι χάρτες χρειάζονται κάθε 30 μέρες ανανανέωση!

----------

tzitzikas (09-05-18)

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Καλησπέρα. Εχουν φωνητική καθοδήγηση στα ελληνικά? Το δικό μου μπερδεύεται ακόμα και σε πολύ ανοικτούς και φαρδύς δρόμους χωρίς κτίρια κοντά. Κάνει τραγικά πράγματα. Και το θέμα είναι οτι το gps locker δείχνει να κλειδώνει αρκετούς δορυφόρους. Τα δικά σου έχουν Mediatek επεξεργαστή? Γιατι διάβασα οτι το θέμα είναι αυτό.
> 
> edit: έβαλα διάφορες περιοχές της Ελλάδας σαν προορισμό στο google maps και ζητάει να κατεβάσω χάρτη για κάθε περιοχή προορισμού. Δεν μπορεί να κατεβαίνει ένας χάρτης (update) για ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα?



Οχι δεν έχουν Mediatek, και ναι έχει καθοδήγηση στα Ελληνικά, βοηθάει πάρα πολύ όταν είσαι σε τελείως άγνωστες περιοχές και ακούς "σε 100 μέτρα στρίψτε αριστερά",  ή πας με 130 και ακούς "σε 500 μέτρα μείνετε δεξιά"
Δεν το ξέρω αυτό που λέει ο FreeEnergy, για υπηρεσία με συνδρομή. Όσες φορές χρειάστηκα πλοήγηση χωρίς τα data της κινητής ανοιχτά, κατέβαζα τον χάρτη της περιοχής και ευρύτερα που μ΄ενδιέφερε και έκανα την δουλειά μου χωρίς κόστος.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια χρησιμοποιώ τα data για την πλοήγηση, πρόσφατα πήγα Ιταλία για 5 μέρες και εννοείτε ότι ήταν συνέχεια ανοιχτά data και GPS. Η κατανάλωση ήταν περίπου 200mb κάνοντας όμως και άλλες αναζητήσεις.

----------


## tzitzikas

δοκίμασα με χάρτες google. εκανα μια σύνθετη διαδρομή και γενικά φάνηκε να δουλεύει σωστά. Υπάρχει τρόπος manual να κατεβάσω τον χάρτη όλης της Ελλάδας και να τον περάσω στην εφαρμογή? Γιατι να κάνω κάθε μήνα ανανέωση πολλά κομματια είναι φασαρία. π.χ αν θέλω να πάω σε άλλο νομό θα πρέπει να δω όλη την διαδρομή και να κατεβάσω όλα αυτα τα τμήματα. ενώ στο Sygic κατεβάζεις μια φορά της Ελλάδας το χάρτη και κάθε μήνα τον ανανεώνεις. Ευχαριστω

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δεν το ξέρω αυτό που λέει ο FreeEnergy, για υπηρεσία με συνδρομή. Όσες φορές χρειάστηκα πλοήγηση χωρίς τα data της κινητής ανοιχτά, κατέβαζα τον χάρτη της περιοχής και ευρύτερα που μ΄ενδιέφερε και έκανα την δουλειά μου χωρίς κόστος. Τα τελευταία χρόνια χρησιμοποιώ τα data για την πλοήγηση, πρόσφατα πήγα Ιταλία για 5 μέρες και εννοείτε ότι ήταν συνέχεια ανοιχτά data και GPS. Η κατανάλωση ήταν περίπου 200mb κάνοντας όμως και άλλες αναζητήσεις.



Θα ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι πολύ σημαντικό γιατί μπορεί με την προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου να δημιουργηθούν παρεξηγήσεις.* Το Google Maps είναι δωρεάν μέχρι ενός σημείου!* Για καθημερινή χρήση δηλαδή είναι δωρεάν! Στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου όμως σχολίασα το γεγονός ότι κάποιος θέλει τους χάρτες *όλης της Ελλάδας* με την μία! Να τους κατεβάσει και να ξενοιάσει. Όπως είναι π.χ. στο Sygic. Mε το Google Maps δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. Το κατέβασμα δηλαδή των χαρτών μιας ολόκληρης χώρας! Τα όρια ( στο τι μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ) είναι εδώ: https://developers.google.com/maps/faq#usagelimits επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του Google Maps.





> δοκίμασα με χάρτες google. εκανα μια σύνθετη  διαδρομή και γενικά φάνηκε να δουλεύει σωστά. Υπάρχει τρόπος manual να  κατεβάσω τον χάρτη όλης της Ελλάδας και να τον περάσω στην εφαρμογή?  Γιατι να κάνω κάθε μήνα ανανέωση πολλά κομματια είναι φασαρία. π.χ αν  θέλω να πάω σε άλλο νομό θα πρέπει να δω όλη την διαδρομή και να  κατεβάσω όλα αυτα τα τμήματα. ενώ στο Sygic κατεβάζεις μια φορά της  Ελλάδας το χάρτη και κάθε μήνα τον ανανεώνεις. Ευχαριστω



Ενώ πάτησα καταχώρηση της απάντησης είδα ότι κι ο tzitzikas το ίδιο ρωτάει... Παλικάρια; *Όχι δεν γίνεται αυτό με το Google Maps!*

----------


## Kernel Panic

εντάξει FreeEnergy το πιάσαμε. 
η δοκιμή έδειξε οτι το πρόβλημα είναι στις εφαρμογές και όχι με GPS σου, μένει να δοκιμάσεις κάποια άλλη.
παλιά χρησιμοποιούσα το iGO for android και πήγαινε πολύ καλά

----------


## lepouras

> Θα ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι πολύ σημαντικό γιατί μπορεί με την προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου να δημιουργηθούν παρεξηγήσεις.* Το Google Maps είναι δωρεάν μέχρι ενός σημείου!* Για καθημερινή χρήση δηλαδή είναι δωρεάν! Στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου όμως σχολίασα το γεγονός ότι κάποιος θέλει τους χάρτες *όλης της Ελλάδας* με την μία! Να τους κατεβάσει και να ξενοιάσει. Όπως είναι π.χ. στο Sygic. Mε το Google Maps δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. Το κατέβασμα δηλαδή των χαρτών μιας ολόκληρης χώρας! Τα όρια ( στο τι μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ) είναι εδώ: https://developers.google.com/maps/faq#usagelimits επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> Ενώ πάτησα καταχώρηση της απάντησης είδα ότι κι ο tzitzikas το ίδιο ρωτάει... Παλικάρια; *Όχι δεν γίνεται αυτό με το Google Maps!*



Σιγά το τραγικό. Σπας τον χάρτη σε 3 - 4 κομμάτια και έτοιμος. Εγώ έτσι το έχω κάνει.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Σιγά το τραγικό. Σπας τον χάρτη σε 3 - 4 κομμάτια και έτοιμος. Εγώ έτσι το έχω κάνει.



καλησπέρα. Για πες πως γίνεται αυτή η διαδικασία να γίνει 4 κομμάτια μόνο? Αν δεν γίνεται εδώ να πεις στείλε π.μ. Γιατι μονο την περιοχή θεσ/νικης φόρτωσε 1 κομμάτι, αλλα για όλη την Ελλάδα θα είναι πολλά με αυτό τον τρόπο

Kernel Panic το IGO δεν έχει καλές κριτικές στο google play

ευχαριστω

----------


## FreeEnergy

Να προτείνω για την κουβέντα και μόνο και το openstreemap.org. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά βλέπω ότι έχει πλήρεις offline χάρτες ακόμη και όλου του ..πλανήτη! 

https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=4/32.99/25.84
https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/...p_applications

----------


## lepouras

Βασικά για GPS έχω το Navigon αλλά κάποια στιγμή χρειάστηκα χάρτες της Google. Ξεζουμαρωντας τον χάρτη σε αφήνει να επιλέξεις ένα ορισμένο μέγεθος. Πχ σχεδόν όσο η Πελοπόννησο. Οπότε το επιλέγεις. Μετά πας παραπάνω και επιλέγεις από εκεί που σταμάτησε μέχρι το επόμενο κομμάτι της Ελλάδας. Έτσι φτιάχνεις τον χάρτη σε 3-4-5 κομμάτια ή όσα χρειαστεί. Απλά μια φορά τον μήνα σου λέει ότι θα πρέπει να ανανεώνονται. Το έχω ρυθμίσει να το κάνει όταν είμαι σε WiFi για να μην μου τσακίζει τα δεδομένα. Έτσι και αλλιώς σαν μέγεθος αρχείων είναι λογικά το ίδιο με το να κατέβαζες όλη την Ελλάδα σε ένα,

----------


## tzitzikas

> Βασικά για GPS έχω το Navigon αλλά κάποια στιγμή χρειάστηκα χάρτες της Google. Ξεζουμαρωντας τον χάρτη σε αφήνει να επιλέξεις ένα ορισμένο μέγεθος. Πχ σχεδόν όσο η Πελοπόννησο. Οπότε το επιλέγεις. Μετά πας παραπάνω και επιλέγεις από εκεί που σταμάτησε μέχρι το επόμενο κομμάτι της Ελλάδας. Έτσι φτιάχνεις τον χάρτη σε 3-4-5 κομμάτια ή όσα χρειαστεί. Απλά μια φορά τον μήνα σου λέει ότι θα πρέπει να ανανεώνονται. Το έχω ρυθμίσει να το κάνει όταν είμαι σε WiFi για να μην μου τσακίζει τα δεδομένα. Έτσι και αλλιώς σαν μέγεθος αρχείων είναι λογικά το ίδιο με το να κατέβαζες όλη την Ελλάδα σε ένα,



 το δοκίμασα. κατάλαβα τι εννοείς. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω το εξής όμως. αν κάνω τόσο zoom out (ώστε να επιλέξω σε ένα κομμάτι την Πελλοπόνησο) θα περιλαμβάνει όλες τις λεπτομέρειες όλων των δρόμων? Η για να έχω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στους χάρτες θα πρέπει να να επιλέξω π.χ ξεχωριστά νομούς ή ακόμα και πόλη. Π.χ εγώ κινούμαι αρκετά σε όλο το συγκρότημα της Θεσσαλονίκης. Αν επιλέξω να κατέβει σε μία λήψη όλη η κεντρική Μακεδονία, θα περιλαμβάνει με κάθε λεπτομέρεια και το συγκρότημα της Θεσσαλονίκης? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## lepouras

> το δοκίμασα. κατάλαβα τι εννοείς. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω το εξής όμως. αν κάνω τόσο zoom out (ώστε να επιλέξω σε ένα κομμάτι την Πελλοπόνησο) θα περιλαμβάνει όλες τις λεπτομέρειες όλων των δρόμων? Η για να έχω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στους χάρτες θα πρέπει να να επιλέξω π.χ ξεχωριστά νομούς ή ακόμα και πόλη. Π.χ εγώ κινούμαι αρκετά σε όλο το συγκρότημα της Θεσσαλονίκης. Αν επιλέξω να κατέβει σε μία λήψη όλη η κεντρική Μακεδονία, θα περιλαμβάνει με κάθε λεπτομέρεια και το συγκρότημα της Θεσσαλονίκης? Ευχαριστω!



Μία δοκιμή θα σε πείσει. Αλλά δες το αλλιώς. Πχ ο χάρτης που κατέβασες πόσο μέγεθος έχει; εμένα οι μεγάλοι έχουν από 250-270+ ο καθένας.

----------


## kioan

> Αν επιλέξω να κατέβει σε μία λήψη όλη η κεντρική Μακεδονία, θα περιλαμβάνει με κάθε λεπτομέρεια και το συγκρότημα της Θεσσαλονίκης?



Ναι. Ό,τι περιλαμβάνεται στο κομμάτι που επιλέγεις κατεβαίνει με πλήρη πληροφορία. 
Μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσεις εύκολα αν παρατηρήσεις πως καθώς ζουμάρεις πάνω από μια μεγάλη πόλη, ο όγκος των δεδομένων του χάρτη ελαττώνεται καθώς η γεωγραφική περιοχή μειώνεται. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

tzitzikas (11-05-18)

----------


## tzitzikas

κατέβασε μεγάλο κομμάτι Μακεδονίας και θεσσαλίας κάπου στα 200ΜΒ

edit: πόσα κομμάτια χάρτη μπορώ να κατεβάσω σε μια μέρα? Δηλαδή αν σπάσω την Ελλάδα σε 5 κομμάτια μπορώ να τα κατεβάσω σε μια μέρα? Μόλις περάσουν οι 30 ημέρες κάνω ανανέωση αυτά τα ίδια κομμάτια (π.χ χάρτη 1, 2 κτλ) ή θα πρέπει ξανά να επιλέξω περιοχές και να τις κατεβάσω? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lepouras

ότι και όσα κατεβάσεις κάθε μήνα θα τα κάνει αναβάθμιση όλα. δεν χρειάζεται να ξανά ασχοληθείς.

----------

tzitzikas (12-05-18)

----------


## tzitzikas

τελικά και με το google maps κάνει τα χαζά του το gps. Οχι σαν το άλλο αλλα τα κάνει. Αρα θέμα επεξεργαστή mediatek. Δεν το ήξερα το πρόβλημα αλλιως δεν θα το αγόραζα, και δεν βλέπω λύση.

----------


## lepouras

καλά με το google map ούτε έμενα δουλεύει καλά που το κινητό μου(BV6000) δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα το gps και παίζει μια χαρά με άλλα προγράμματα. το ίδιο και ένα samsung και ένα ακόμα δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα. δεν ξερό μπορεί να είναι βαρύ? μπορεί να είναι μάπα το πρόγραμμά τους? γιαυτό είπα ότι τους χάρτες τους έχω για άλλη χρήση. με το Navigone όχι απλά δεν έχω πρόβλημα αλλά μπορεί να με καθοδηγήσει μέχρι και στην σωστή λωρίδα του δρόμου. και η μέτρηση ταχύτητας είναι σχεδόν ίδια με του κοντέρ ( 120 +) και αυτό γιατί χάνει λίγο το κοντερ (κλασικά όπως τα περισσότερα αυτοκίνητα).

----------


## aktis

Καλά , υπάρχει δωρεάν το ( microsoft )  here maps  ( πρωην nokia maps ) και σεις ασχολείστε με noname λογισμικά ; 
Ξέρετε καλύτερα απο την VW audi BMW και Daimler ? 
https://www.here.com/en/partners/fin...egic-alliances
Ενα κατεβασματάκι κάνεις όλη την Ελλάδα και λειτουργει μετα χωρις ιντερνετ 
Ιδανικο και για μέρη που δεν τα πανε καλά με τη google , πχ Κίνα
Ειναι λιγο δύσχρηστο στα ονοματα δρόμων  με εμφανίσεις σε πολλές περιοχές 


Χρησιμοποιώ βέβαια και το google maps online ( κανένα πρόβλημα ) για να βλέπω τα μερη που εχω σημειώσει στο pc ( google maps )  ( επειδη σημειώνω ετσι τα μερη που με ενδιαφέρουν ,
οχι οτι δεν μπορεις να το κάνεις και στο here maps αν θέλεις ) ή και offline ( "θυμάται " τα κομμάτια του χάρτη που έχεις περάσει )


Με το A-GPS αν κατεβάσεις τους πίνακες που θέλει το gps , βρίσκει το στιγμα αμμέσως αλλιώς οταν ξεκινάει  μετα απο cold start πρέπει να περιμένεις 30 δευτερόλεπτα +
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assisted_GPS

Αν χρησιμοποιείς το GPS κατω απο ψηλα κτηρια επειδη δεν μπορεις να βλέπεις ταυτοχρονα  3 δορυφόρους εχεις προβληματάκια  και χαλάει η ακρίβεια ( σφάλμα πανω απο 5 μετρα ) 
Οποιος θελει σοβαρη χρηση του GPS πρέπει να επενδύσει σε τηλέφωνο με λήψη Galileo  ( ακρίβεια καλύτερη του μέτρου )

----------


## tzitzikas

το κατέβασα και το here και το δοκίμασα και αυτό όπως όλα κάνει τα ίδια προβλήματα. ενώ πηγαίνω κανονικά και με δείχνει, με πετάει σε πιο δίπλα δρόμους και μετά δίνει λανθασμένες οδηγίες. Οπότε σε περιοχή που δεν θα την ξέρω, είναι πρακτικά άχρηστο το gps Κατέβασα και την εφαρμογή Mtk engineer mode γιατι μου πρότεινε κάποιος να κάνω αυτό http://en.miui.com/thread-324219-1-1.html , αλλα γράφει <<cannot find engineer mode app - mediatek chipset is mandatory and stock rom must be installed>>. Γιατί δεν τρέχει η εφαρμογή?

----------


## lepouras

το gps status τη σφάλμα σου έδειχνε σε μέτρα όταν κλείδωνε δορυφόρους??

----------


## tzitzikas

> το gps status τη σφάλμα σου έδειχνε σε μέτρα όταν κλείδωνε δορυφόρους??



το gps status δεν μου κλείδωσε ποτέ. Τα gps test & gps locker έδειχναν μεταξύ 4-10 μέτρα (μέσα στο σπίτι) τις πιο πολλές φορές και το gps fix/optimizer μεταξύ 10-20 μέτρα (μέσα στο σπίτι). Απο χτές όμως τα gps test & gps locker δεν κλειδώνουν καθόλου μέσα στο σπίτι. Εξω το gps test κλείδωνε χτες μέχρι και 11 δορυφόρους.





> ........................................
> Με το A-GPS αν κατεβάσεις τους πίνακες που θέλει το gps , βρίσκει το στιγμα αμμέσως αλλιώς οταν ξεκινάει μετα απο cold start πρέπει να περιμένεις 30 δευτερόλεπτα +
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assisted_GPS.
> ....................



πως κατεβάζεις αυτούς τους πίνακες σε android?

----------


## aktis

Οι πίνακες κατεβαίνουν οταν πρωτοτρέχεις το GPS status ή καποιο αλλο προγραμμα που κανει χρηση του GPS . Μετά κλείνεις δεδομένα και οι πίνακες μένουν 
Μήπως βάζεις το GPS σε αυτοκίνητο με σκούρα τζάμια . Μερικά τζάμια εχουν κάτι που δυσχεραίνει τη λήψη , πχ τα τζαμια στα βαγόνια του προαστειακου 
Ασε μονο του το GPS STATUS και κοίτα αν παίζει (τρελλά ) η ακρίβεα σε μέτρα και αν πέφτει κατω απο 4 δορυφόρους fix. 






> edit: στις κριτικες στο google play βλέπω αρκετές αρνητικές κριτικές. εσυ είσαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος?



20 εκατομμύρια κατεβάσματα , 4.5 αστερακια στη βαθμολογια των χρηστών , που τις είδες τις αρκετές αρνητικές κριτικές ;
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....here.app.maps
Μηπως μπερδευεται το gps σου αν ανοίγεις ταυτόχρονα 2 προγράμματα που το χρησιμοποιούν ;

----------


## tzitzikas

Μίλησα και με mail με τον κατασκευαστή και πρότεινε επαναφορά στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις. Απάντησε:


"_Σε αυτό το στάδιο θα σας πρότεινα να επανβαφέρετε τη συσκευή σας στις εργοστασιακές της ρυθμίσεις._
_Θα χρειαστεί να σώσετε τα αρχεία σας, να διαγράψετε το google  λογαριασμό σας, και στη συνέχεια ακολουθήστε_
_τις οδηγίες στο επισυνημμένο αρχείο για την ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας._
_Παρακαλώ όπως μας ενημερώσετε για την επίλυση ή όχι του ζητήματος_"


Άλλα δεν θα ήθελα να μπω σε τέτοια διαδικασία γιατι υποψιάζομαι οτι δεν θα λύσει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## aktis

Αμα κανεις συγχρονισμο των επαφων σου με το λογαριασμο σου google ,μετα την επαναφορά κανεις login και ξαναερχονται οι επαφές 
Το ίδιο και οι εφαρμογές . Κατέβασε μετα μονο τις βασικές να μην το παραφορτώσεις και κοιτα αν άλλαξε τίποτα προς το καλύτερο

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα. επειδή το gps με όλα τα λογισμικά πλοήγησης τελικά έχει θέμα τρελό (ακόμα και το google maps) και όπου στην μέση του πουθενά άνοιξα το gps και δεν lockαρει και χρήμα για άλλο δεν υπάρχει, και διάβασα λύσεις με τα λογισμικά mobileuncle MKT tools ή το Engineer MKT tools, υπάρχει τρόπος να το κάνω root που απαιτείται για να δουλέψουν αυτά τα applications (εμένα είναι unroot) χωρίς να πάθει φυσικά τίποτα και μετά να το παλέψω με το mobileuncle MKT tools ή το Engineer MKT tools μπας και φτιάξω το gps? ευχαριστώ!

----------


## aktis

Δεν ξερω για root , αλλα το reset άκι που σου είπε και ο κατασκευαστης γιατι δεν το κάνεις πρώτα ;
Αμα είναι μεσα στην εγγύηση ,  παρε backup και στείλε το για service στην αντιπροσωπεία

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπέρα. Στην εγγύηση είναι. Δυστυχώς διάβασα μετά αγοράς οτι οι επεξεργαστες MEdiaTEk έχουν θέμα με τα gps. Αρα εκεί εστιάζεται το πρόβλημα. Τώρα να μπω στην διαδικασία να το δώσω να πάει εξωτερικό κτλ δεν νομίζω. Root δεν θέλω γιατι μάλλον θα χάσει εγγύηση. Το reset το σκέφτομαι αλλα δεν νομίζω να βοηθήσει. αν γοογλαρεις MEdiaTEk gps θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## Kernel Panic

είναι σίγουρο ότι χάνεις την εγγύηση αν το πας στο service ρουταρισμένο, πάρε ένα backup τα αρχεία σου και δοκίμασε το factory reset, οι επαφές θα σου έρθουν με την νέα είσοδο στον λογαριασμό της google, στο play store πας στην επιλογή "οι εφαρμογές μου" και ξαναβάζεις όποια από τις εφαρμογές είχες.

----------

tzitzikas (22-05-18)

----------


## tzitzikas

καλημέρα. και με ποια διαδικασία κάνω save τις επαφές μου για να μην τις ξαναπερνάω, ώστε να κάνω factory reset?

----------


## kioan

> με ποια διαδικασία κάνω save τις επαφές μου για να μην τις ξαναπερνάω, ώστε να κάνω factory reset?



https://productforums.google.com/for...4/flzZup0ouPAJ

----------


## tzitzikas

καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ. Στο κινητό στο ρυθμίσεις>λογαριασμοί>Google έιναι ενεργοποιημένο το συγχρονισμός επαφών και στους 2 λογαριασμούς που εχω. Μαλιστα πριν μερικά λεπτά λεει οτι έκανε συγχρονισμό επαφών. Εχει προεγκατεστημενο το κινητο το gmail και εχω βαλει 2 λογαριασμους μου, αλλά σε κανέναν απο τους 2 στον υπολογιστή στις επαφές στο gmail δεν εμφανίζει καμία απο τις επαφές του τηλεφώνου μου. Τι μπορεί να είναι λάθος? Ευχαριστω

----------


## tzitzikas

εκανα και factory reset αλλα τίποτα, τζάπα.


έγγραψα στο support τους Αθήνα
<<_Ενώ βλέπει σε εφαρμογή 21 δορυφόρους δεν μπορεί να κλειδώσει σε κανένα. Σε κινητό άλλου κατασκευαστή (με επεξεργαστή άλλου κατασκευαστή) στην ίδια εφαρμογή βλέπει περισσότερους δορυφόρους και κλειδώνει 13 άνετα μέσα στο σπίτι με ισχυρό σήμα._>>
Σε ΝΟΚΙΑ 2 με snapdragon πιάνει τρελά σήματα μέσα στο σπίτι και κλειδώνει 13 δορυφόρους άνετα.
Αυτοί μου πρότειναν να το στείλω για service (ειναι στην εγγύηση). Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι ή τζάπα θα το στείλω?

----------


## Ste7ios

Αν δεν σου κοστίζει τίποτα, γιατί όχι; Δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα.

Πάντως αν είναι θέμα προβληματικού δέκτη GPS, από την κατασκευή του, τότε μην ελπίζεις να βελτιωθεί τίποτα, εκτός και αν πρόκειται κάτι τύπου κακής σύνδεσης με την κεραία που θα μπορούσε να διορθωθεί...

----------


## tzitzikas

αυτό είναι σίγουρα (απο την κατασκευή του). Δείτε εδώ
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Huawei....244992.0.html 
σε σχέση με
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Nokia-....296708.0.html

----------

